# Mutuário



## Ricardo Tavares

Alguém sabe como dizer mutuário em español?

Mutuário significa uma pessoa que possui um crédito imobiliário, normalmente  concedido pelo governo para a compra da casa própria.

Grato.


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Alguém sabe como dizer mutuário em español?
> 
> Mutuário significa uma pessoa que possui um crédito imobiliário, normalmente concedido pelo governo para a compra da casa própria.
> 
> Grato.


Creo que es lo que por aquí llamamos *crédito hipotecario*,uno se compra la casa pero no la puede escriturar a su nombre hasta que termina de pagar el prestamo, o sea que queda hipotecada.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

willy2008 said:


> Creo que es lo que por aquí llamamos *crédito hipotecario*,uno se compra la casa pero no la puede escriturar a su nombre hasta que termina de pagar el prestamo, o sea que queda hipotecada.


Correcto Willy, pero hay un nombre en español para esta persona ?
En Brasil lo llamamos de mutuário.


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Correcto Willy, pero hay un nombre en español para esta persona ?
> En Brasil lo llamamos de mutuário.


 Para la persona que contrae el prestamo aquí se lo llama deudor hipotecario, otra cosa no se me ocurre.


----------



## willy2008

Mirá lo que acabo de encontrar el  DRAE
*mutuario**, ria**.*m. y f. Persona que recibe el préstamo


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

willy2008 said:


> Mirá lo que acabo de encontrar el  DRAE
> *mutuario**, ria**.*m. y f. Persona que recibe el préstamo


Increíble, pues yo ya había consultado el DRAE  no me daba. Ahora lo consulté otra vez y apareció....
!Qué raro !
Gracias.


----------



## Mangato

Creo que aquí decimos mutualista. Pero el mutualista no es exclusivamente aquel que recibe un préstamo, sino el miembro de una mutualidad. En cuanto a las personas que reciben préstamos son mas frecuentemente denominados prestatarios


----------



## Carfer

_Mútuo_ no direito português é o nome técnico do empréstimo, seja ele de dinheiro ou de outra coisa fungível, gratuito ou oneroso, pelo que _mutuário_ é aquele que o recebe e _mutuante_ aquele que o dá.
Pelo que as definições do DRAE dão a entender, parece que em espanhol se distingue: o _préstamo_ terá por objecto apenas dinheiro enquanto o _mutuo _tanto poderá ter por objecto dinheiro como outra coisa fungível.
_Mutualista _em português só tem, como substantivo, a  acepção de membro de uma mutualidade ou, como adjectivo, aquilo que é relativo ao mutualismo, às associações de socorros mútuos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Depois de todas estas aportações, vou colocar, então, "mutuario", como no português (mutuário).

Grato.


----------



## Amarello

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Increíble, pues yo ya había consultado el DRAE no me daba. Ahora lo consulté otra vez y apareció....
> !Qué raro !
> Gracias.


 
Hola amigos:

Aquí decimos "prestatario" al que recibe el préstamo y "prestamista" al que lo otorga.
Un abrazo,

Amarello


----------



## Tomby

En España, por lo general, poquísimas personas asociarían "mutuario" a la persona que recibe un dinero procedente de un préstamo hipotecario aunque lo defina el DRAE. Creo que se entendería mejor "prestatario" como bien dice Amarello, aunque dicha palabra es general para todo tipo de préstamos.
En general las entidades de crédito hablan en los contratos de "deudor hipotecario". También se conoce como "subscriptor de la hipoteca" y de una forma más descriptiva como "hipotecado". Yo escogería "deudor hipotecario".
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> En general las entidades de crédito hablan en los contratos de "deudor hipotecario". También se conoce como "subscriptor de la hipoteca" y de una forma más descriptiva como "hipotecado". Yo escogería "deudor hipotecario".


 
Sí, pero a mi me parece que _'deudor hipotecario'_ (_'devedor hipotecário'_ en portugués) tiene un sentido restricto a los casos en los que el mutuo es oneroso y está afianzado por garantia hipotecaria. Sin embargo, puede que el mutuo no sea siquiera oneroso (no haya que pagar interés) o sea oneroso pero sin garantia. En ese caso me parece que deudor hipotecario no cabe. '_Prestatario_' me suena, ya que no soléis usar '_mutuario_', pero yo no soy nativo. '_Mutuário_' en portugués tiene sentido genérico igual que '_prestatario_'.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Bem, vou ver se ainda há tempo para substituir o arquivo, colocando "deudor hipotecario" no lugar de "mutuario".

Muito obrigado a todos !


----------

